
How Much Money Do We Make? - colinprince
https://www.alifefullofroses.com/how-much-money-do-we-make/
======
TheHegemon
Nowhere in the article does it actually say how much money they have made.

~~~
GhostVII
If you want to actually get a pretty decent idea of how much you can make,
someone made a good video about it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=do1VLjNg6AE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=do1VLjNg6AE)

Your earnings vary a lot based on what kind of video you make so it's somewhat
complex.

~~~
rr-geil-j
TechLead's video[0] similar to this can be a good reference for his sub-
category.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZsEU-T1Gmg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZsEU-T1Gmg)

------
nodesocket
Call me a cynic, but it feels very typically hypocritical for the author to be
a feminist and proponent for women’s social change yet repeatedly post half
naked pictures of herself and partner on social media and Instagram. You have
to admit the absolute double standard and conflicting message there.

~~~
journalctl
I don’t have to admit that, because it’s not true. If women doing whatever
they want with their bodies (be that showing them off or covering them up)
isn’t feminism, then I don’t know what is.

~~~
rr-geil-j
I personally understand both sides of the argument but I would like to be a
devil's advocate this time and provide an opinion similar to the OP:

The analogy of this will be like someone who declares that he is the master of
his own fate and has freedom to do whatever he wants. Then he proceeds to
slave away in a dead-end job with non-existent autonomy.

~~~
jstummbillig
What argument? The original commentator simply displays a deep
misunderstanding of what feminism is about.

Feminism (in this case) is being able to pose naked as a woman, in the same
way you would be as a man and not being treated any differently for it. Case
in point: Most people wouldn't suggest it's anti-masculism if a male was
posing naked. So then don't do it with females. There you go, feminism.

------
nabdab
I call bullshit. They are telling me they probably make less than I expect
they make, but if they actually gave numbers I’m certain it’s far above what
most expect and that they would in the light of the actual facts appear quite
greedy for wanting more.

If that’s not he case I’m unsure why they push this vague cop out of an
attempt to argue why more is justifiable without actually answering the title
questions.

Provide the numbers.

~~~
t0mbstone
Not that I care (I don't even know who these people are), but the statement,
"We don't make enough to cover our mortgage or our bills"... doesn't really
tell me anything.

For example, what is your mortgage? $1000 a month, or $15K a month? And how
much of your "bills" are from credit card charges from shopping sprees or
whatever?

